# RB52DETT



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Any bodey know If the Skyline RB can fit in to the V35. I love the RB and I love the V35 sexy looks. Please give me some good info


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, I don't like to be rude... But this is just stupid. If you do make a W12 block, it's not an RB. The fact is, an engine block is what carries the designation. The engine you plan on making is not going to be that block. A simple definition of a W12, is two V6s put together... the RB is an inline 6. If you did make a block (not an RB's due to the additional space as you mentioned) that had two RB inline 6 heads, etc., then it's a V12.

When the W12 definition gets into true detail, a W12 is two 15 degree VR6s put together. This is a VR6 block configuration (the one on the right):
http://autozine.kyul.net/technical_school/engine/vr6_manifold2.jpg 

That is obviously NOT an inline 6 configuration. Now this is what a W12 looks like:
http://autozine.kyul.net/technical_school/engine/w12_block.jpg

That is definitely not an RB block, nor two RBs put together (which again, would be a V12. Plus, it's at a 72 degree angle.
If you did somehow graft two RBs together at the 15 degree angle as mentioned, then it would be a VR12.

Also, what is the point of making a W12 out of two RB26s when the power figures you mentioned are pretty much what the RB26DETT engine is capable of... (~400-500 stock internals, up to 1500 so far on reinforced internals) So why make a W12 out of two of them, when that can be done with one?

Secondly, you're talking about making a 5.2L W12 from scratch, why not just use a W12 which is a 5.6L and a tried design. Regardless, either is simply not an RB.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's retarded. front end made of aluminum and carbon fiber............for the power you're looking at making, Aluminum will twist like a coke can under that torque. You'll need titanium or at the bare minimum high strength tubular steel.

for another thing: There's no way in hell you could fit such a massive amalgamation in ANY Nissan car, even modified...you're talking a 12cyl quad turbo setup with nitrous lines, 12 injectors, lots of intercooler piping, etc.

I think it's a ridiculous project and you just have NO idea what you're getting in to. Easily a $100,000 project........


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and do you know how heavy a cast aluminum W12 would weight... Gees, Unless you were putting it midengined in a CRX, i dont see how it would be very beneficial, when a sr20 powered 240sx would beat you.. You seriously need to pick up a better project


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*sigh* Americans and RB's.......

Just build a RB30DETT......


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Considering the Skyline is already capable of incredibly inpressive numbers, what is the reason behind this? It's kinda like the guys who put an LS1 in a Supra. I think the old saying "their is no replacement for displacement" is becomming dated as turbochargers get better each year.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

W12? As in two Skyline blocks sawn IN half and then all four rows pasted together at the crank? meaning a completely custom engine block... (*chimmike*, really... $100,000 is a little TOO little    ... and I'm surprised you haven't closed this yet...  )... a completely custom crank... not really worth the trouble. that's easily worth half of VW's research budget for 2005.

If you'd said V12, *Reaper*, and shown a little more grammatic structure, I'm sure *some* people on here would have believed you...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Lame. This is like designing a new engine, why bother? I can understand some outlandish projects (ITR engine in MINI, SR20DET in a B12), but this, save the money and boost the hell out of it. Twist like a coke can? Quite literally.


And don't start with the "nobody's ever done this before" justification, this is just too much to justify.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

Say what? What are yawl talking about.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Reaper said:


> RB26DETT stand's for Racing Bred 2.6 Liter Duel exhast Twin Turbo. Please correct me if i'm wrong. The rule book said nothing that a RB had to be a inline. second I would not enjoy a quad turbo W12. Why would I think of somthing like this. The same why Ferrari, Lambo, VW, Ect did. Chrysler is the only companie planing to introduce a quad turbo supercar. Bugati is introducing a W12 1001 hp supercar so what's the problem. The Enzo Ferrai fram is carbon fiber wrapped around with aluminum. The bodey is also Carbon. Power wise.....yes a RB can acheive this type of power but the V35 nor the Fairlady has the room to fit an inline RB. Not only am I'm making room for the new engine I'm also keeping the ballance of the car same. I have twice the potintial with two RB's in one. A inline Rb can reach 1500 HP. Me I can reach 3000 hp as a drag application. This is a first in many way's. I have loved V10-V12 all my life so when I get a chance to make my own I'll take that chance. I studyed all the Supercars out there including the R34 and this is what I got. Using steel will add more wait then I want. Don't have any good info for me than don't post. simple as that. If you do go ahead.


Race bred.... Why would Nissan design a Motor for a GM owned company and call it the Race bred? (Do some research on the RB's please)

Actually, D = Double overhead Cam, E = Electronic Fuel Injection, T = Turbo, TT = Twin turbo......*sigh*

Still if your really into the V12 theme (not being smart) why not a V12 Merlin engine out of a Spitfire/Halifax/Mossie/Mustang (aircraft) a 27 litre V12 with around 2000 Shp (Shaft hp)......a WW2 aircraft motor should do the trick....

There is a bloke in Victoria who put one in his 55 Chev......Heres a link 

http://www.rodshop.com.au/project55.htm

Still back in WW2 the Brits tried to do what you are thinking of with 2x Merlins inverted fitted to a common crank case to create a X24. The main problem was the failure of the big end bearings etc......This motor, the Rolls Royce Vulcher was to power the Avro Manchaster, but due to the engine problems with a X24, they terminated production and put 4 V12 Merlin engines in it and renamed the plane the Lancaster.......

Also the Germans tried it, but they used two seperate V12's (DB603G's) and put them through a joining gearbox.....The main problem with the aircraft (the HE177) was the engines overheating......

Why don't you just build a clubman (lotus 7 replica) like this?

Sirius Spots 7 

I mean that will blow away almost anything......(BTW where I work, we made that)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Reaper said:


> RB26DETT stand's for Racing Bred 2.6 Liter Duel exhast Twin Turbo. Please correct me if i'm wrong.



This is almost as bad as shattering UR Drive pulleys with the monsterous torque of a Celica. Haven't you noticed the Skyline GTR NEVER had dual exhaust?


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL...hell why not just wait for the New GTR..???

sound's like a waste of time and money....and just a plain bad idea...

and, yeah its no RB!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Reaper said:


> Using steel will add more wait then I want. Don't have any good info for me than don't post. simple as that. If you do go ahead.



adding steel, for structural strength, is more "wait" than you want? what are you "waiting" on? idiot.  it's WEIGHT. If you can't even spell a word correctly, how do you expect to create a chassis that can hold up to that kind of power?

If you make a 3000hp cast iron block V12 quad turbo, there is NO WAY an alumium and carbon fiber frame will be able to take the torque. PERIOD. Just by saying what you have, I know you have NO idea what you're doing.

the engine alone, being cast iron, will be so incredibly heavy, that the extra steel won't even matter.

oh, and you ARE wrong. RB=engine family. 26=2.6L of course. D= dual overhead cam, E=fuel injected. the Skyline is not dual exhaust. moron.

talk is cheap. come back after you spent $100,000+ and got it running.

otherwise, we all know you're full of shit.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> adding steel, for structural strength, is more "wait" than you want? what are you "waiting" on? idiot.  it's WEIGHT. If you can't even spell a word correctly, how do you expect to create a chassis that can hold up to that kind of power?
> 
> If you make a 3000hp cast iron block V12 quad turbo, there is NO WAY an alumium and carbon fiber frame will be able to take the torque. PERIOD. Just by saying what you have, I know you have NO idea what you're doing.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## BoostsFed (Oct 20, 2004)

Reaper said:


> Me I can reach 3000 hp as a drag application.


 strap on some wings and you can fly to the moon....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Reaper said:


> RB26DETT stand's for Racing Bred 2.6 Liter...


I like bread... 

:fluffy:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

James said:


> I like bread...
> 
> :fluffy:


At this point somebody better say a forbidden four-letter acronym, 'cause we're gettting there.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think we were at that point when the guy started this thread...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you mean to tell me that you guys dont have 3000hp street cars?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> you mean to tell me that you guys dont have 3000hp street cars?



I drive mine like all da time yo. 20 GPM


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

I asked for a simple ?. Yawl talking about a w12 and Sh**. Can you say :dumbass:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Someone lock this thread please.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

hey reaper, can i have the rb26 once you realize that this idea simply/plainly fukking sucks?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

this is by far the DUMBEST idea i have ever heard and your a retard


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HAHA Reaper your an asshat. Your the same guy that sent me all those angry pms when I proved you wrong about things you said about the G35 and 350Z. Learn to not post such ignorance or not post at all. Unless you want us all to laugh at you some more. Oh and the RB26 will fit in the 350Z it has already been done.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

wow.you don't say. I know. They covered it in several issues of Magz.


----------

